# LAWRENCEVILLE,GA -ID5619 PEN196/199, M 5 MTH -CALM



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

My Internal ID Number is 5619 
I am a Male,PEN 196/199, German Shepherd, Black/Gray/Brown
The shelter thinks I am about 5 Months of Age
I will be available for adoption starting on 08-08-08
Found Stray: Large Breed; Puppy; Weight: 40lbs; Temperaments: Friendly - Calm, Sweet; Trained: Sit. 

Gwinnett County Animal Control


884 Winder Highway,


Lawrenceville, Georgia 30045

Phone: (770) 339-3200

http://www.gwinnettcounty.com/cgi-bin/gw...ypeId=536880236


SAME SHELTER AS:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=763146&page=1#Post763146


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: LAWRENCEVILLE,GA -5 MNTH M -ID5619 PEN196/199 CALM*

I think this is a mix


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: LAWRENCEVILLE,GA -5 MNTH M -ID5619 PEN196/199 CALM*

Sometimes it is very difficult to determine a mix from a single pic, but this is a task for the mods and admin.....j/m/o. I have not seen the pup in person. Dogsaver, are you in Ga.?







Myamom and I have lost so many from this particular high kill shelter, because they are killed before we can find help for them. We might be this pup's only chance at life. I can say that it is being xposted by someone in the Gwinnett AC area as a pb. We are trying to get more info. and/or better pic from the shelter.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

oh my!!!


----------



## Sampson's girl (Mar 22, 2008)

He looks like such a sweetie - is there any hope for the little guy?


----------

